# MTB-Shop in Bremen



## Inlinehunter (8. Juli 2005)

Hey Leutz!

Kenn jemand einen guten Shop in Bremen bei dem man sein MTB in guten Händen weiß, in Sachen Reperatur?!


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Juli 2005)

Moin 

Bei Stadler fand ich mich bis jetzt immer am besten beraten !!! Ich denke zwar das man da auch Pech haben kann, aber mein Scott Strike haben die schon einmal sehr schön und preiswert wieder hin bekommen ! 

Auf keinen Fall zu BOC wegen Reparaturen    ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBa (8. Juli 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> ...Stadler ......
> 
> 
> Auf keinen Fall zu BOC wegen Reparaturen    !



 :kotz: 
WO ist der Unterschied?
FACHhändler sind doch beide nicht!!!

Am besten bringt ihr euer bike zu mir ins Fahrradies (Achim)....!


----------



## Inlinehunter (8. Juli 2005)

Fahrradies? Wo ist das in Achim?


----------



## JoBa (8. Juli 2005)

Am Bahnhof!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juli 2005)

Der Unterschied besteht zum Beispiel darin, dass ich bei Stadler nicht dumm angeguckt werde wenn ich eine XTR Bremsscheibe und Bremsbeläge haben will, sondern die einfach aus dem Lager geholt werden und mir mit 10% Abzug verkauft ! Bei den sogenannten Fachmännern wartet man schonmal ne ganze Woche darauf und bezahlt sich dumm und dämlich  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: ! Und jetzt kommst Du ! Ich lass mich natürlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen ! 

Zu den Mechanikern dort : 

Im Vergleich zu den sogenannten Fachmännern   , habe ich keinen Unterschied bemerkt! 

Aber zum Thema :

Es gibt in Bremen auch noch Neustadtrad oderso mit dem sind auch alle zufrieden !


----------



## JoBa (9. Juli 2005)

Dumm angucken würde ich dich nicht wenn du XTR Disc Beläge haben willst, aber das du warten müsstest und auch mehr bezajlst stimmt schon.

Stadtler ist halt eine Ladenkette und bekommt ganz andere Einkaufspreise als ein einzelner Händler!

Die Mechaniker sind meistens auch nicht anders- hätte ja selber fast dort angefangen....!

Da ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen   

Es geht ja nun mhr um den Gesamtservice- und mal ehrlich, die Verkäufer sind zum aller größten Teil nicht vom Fach!


----------



## Inlinehunter (9. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich mal Testkäufer spielen... bei Stadler, Neustadtrad und dem Mann vom Fach aus Achim.   

Neustadtrad ist dem Namen nach bestimmt in der Neustadt irgendwo zu finden, oder?!

Also ich zahle gern ein paar Euro mehr wenn ich dafür top beraten werde. In einigen Dingen sind die Mitarbeiter von großen FahrradKetten leider nicht soooo gut mit der Materie vertraut... die Erfahrung hab ich zumindest machen müssen.


----------



## juk (9. Juli 2005)

Dann teste doch auch mal Zweirad Jakst in Osterholz. Habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Stadler sieht das anders aus.

Anfahrbeschreibung zu Jakst und Neustadtrad gibt's hier:
http://www.zweirad-jakst.de/
http://www.neustadtrad.de/


----------



## JoBa (9. Juli 2005)

Inlinehunter schrieb:
			
		

> dem Mann vom Fach aus Achim.
> 
> 
> Also ich zahle gern ein paar Euro mehr wenn ich dafür top beraten werde. In einigen Dingen sind die Mitarbeiter von großen FahrradKetten leider nicht soooo gut mit der Materie vertraut... die Erfahrung hab ich zumindest machen müssen.



Oh, sche...!

Muß wohl noch was dazu lernen..... 

DIe Erfahrung habe ich bei Stadler oder BOC auch gemacht (als TestKäufer)


----------



## SL-30 (15. Juli 2006)

Gibt es bei Jakst auch Teile für ein Dual Slalom Bike? z.b.: Pedale oder Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (16. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Neustadtrad gibt es doch seit einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr. Die sind doch nach Hannover ausgewandert (es sei denn, die sind mittlerweile wieder zurückgekommen).

Wenn es nur um Reparatur und Wartung geht, kann ich den Laden Einrad (Kirchbachstraße/Kurfürstenallee) empfehlen. Die verkaufen zwar überwiegend Alltagsräder, haben aber ein sehr kompetentes Werkstattteam und sind immer für Fragen offen (betrifft auch Mountainbike und Rennrad und auch für gehobene Ansprüche).

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## JoBa (17. Juli 2006)

im 1/4 hat ein neuer Laden aufgemacht!

Im Schaufenster steht ein Dual Bike und es liegen ein paar fette Felgen rum.
Ich glaube da ist man als Downhiller, Freerider, BMXer oder Dualer richtig!?


----------



## MaHaHnE (17. Juli 2006)

Wo denn im 1/4?
Sonst haut einfach mal den Jossi an. 
Enigmatic Bikes
Ist auch hier im Forum. Kenn sich mit der Materie von Dual, Dirt und DH wirklich gut aus und macht recht gute Preise


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2006)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> im 1/4 hat ein neuer Laden aufgemacht!
> 
> Im Schaufenster steht ein Dual Bike und es liegen ein paar fette Felgen rum.
> Ich glaube da ist man als Downhiller, Freerider, BMXer oder Dualer richtig!?




Hi Martfelder,

wie sieht das mal mit gemeinsamen Fahrten aus? Vilsen-Martfeld wie bekannt 7 Kilometer!

zum Thema: ich würde auch Jakst empfehlen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## JoBa (18. Juli 2006)

im 1/4 vor dem Steintor- etwa Höhe Mecklenburger Str.

Wohne noch nicht in Martfeld und werde wohl auch nicht hinziehen- geht wohl nach HB!


----------

